# storage retrieval system



## mac2010

El contexto es en una empresa de logística donde un vendedor visita esa empresa para ofrecer su servicio que consiste en una Sistema de Almacenamiento Automático. Entonces el vendedor pregunta:
 
What kind of storage retrieval system is now used?
 
Que yo traduzco como ¿Qué tipo de sistema de almacenamiento de recuperación se usa actualmente? No sé si “sistema de almacenamiento de recuperación” es la traducción correcta para “storage retrieval system”.
 
Is there anyone who can help me with this translation? Is this correct? Or does it refers to something else?
 Thanks.


----------



## galesa

sistema de recuperación automático...........maybe


----------



## vicdark

Pienso que se refiere al *sistema para retirar/sacar de almacenamiento.*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yo creo que diría "sistema de recuperación de archivos".


----------



## galesa

what exactly do they store?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Computer data


----------



## mac2010

La empresa produce billabongs que en realidad no sé lo que es y su producto principal son los megabillabongs, los billabonns usan wheezos que tampoco sé lo que son, y hay dos tipos de wheezos, los general-purpose Cirrus wheezos y los Terra wheezos que son para funciones 3-D. Todavía no logro descubrir que son los billabongs y los wheezos. :-( Parece que tiene algo que ver computación. Pero no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Creo que no interpreté bien tu mensaje inicial.

Por lo que veo, Billabong es una marca comercial:

http://www.google.cl/#hl=es&source=...e&meta=&aq=f&oq=billabong&fp=926e39fc1c66a4c6

En cuanto  wheezo, ni idea. O sea, no entiendo nada.


----------



## mac2010

Billabong es una marca deportiva, relacionada con surf. Pero aquí parece que se refiere a otra cosa, porque se habla de que producen billabongs y que el el producto principal son los mega billabongs. Entonces billabongs no parece ser una marca en este caso, porque uno no produce una marca, la marca la tiene el producto. No sé. Espero que no me pregunten sobre esto en la prueba. :-(


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mac2010 said:


> Billabong es una marca deportiva, relacionada con surf. Pero aquí parece que se refiere a otra cosa, porque se habla de que producen billabongs y que el el producto principal son los mega billabongs. Entonces billabongs no parece ser una marca en este caso, porque uno no produce una marca, la marca la tiene el producto. No sé. Espero que no me pregunten sobre esto en la prueba. :-(



¿Podrías darnos el nombre de la empresa que produce los billabongs? Tal vez eso ayude a entender qué son y, en consecuencia, dar una buena respuesta a tu pregunta inicial.


----------



## mac2010

Es una empresa hipotética, por eso no tiene nombre. Esto está en un libro de marketing, es un caso hipotético, relacionado con ventas.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, entonces los productos también son hipotéticos, y nos quedamos sin saber qué es lo que se está almacenando. Y por tanto sin una buena respuesta a tu pregunta inicial. Si fueran datos computacionales, me quedo con mi proposición inicial, que no es válida si se trata de objetos concretos.


----------



## mac2010

Es correcto lo que dices. Yo pienso lo mismo. En este caso, creo que lo mejor es tomar el famoso billabong como un producto X, sea físico, o computacional. Es creo la alternativa que queda. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Spinozista

Podría tratarse del sistema de localización/extracción del material almacenado.

                                                                                            Spinozista


----------

